# Goat stepped on nail



## savingdogs (Oct 17, 2011)

My doe Ginger stepped on a nail yesterday.

It was a small rusty nail connected to a small piece of wood (she had been free ranging in our field). I saw her holding her leg off the ground. The nail was fully embedded in her hoof. The piece of wood made it simple to yank it out, and soaked her foot in an iodine/water mixture for five minutes for lack of anything better antibacterial stuff. I hope that was a good choice.

Any advice of what I should watch for? She is fully ambulatory now after a spell of about one hour of not bearing weight on the foot. I'm keeping her in a very clean area for the day. 

Other suggestions? She has had a recent CDT shot (last January).


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2011)

I would keep an eye on her temp / behavior and have Pen G on hand just in case she gets an infection.


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, by the way she is also in heat today! 

Do you know what dosage of Pen G for a 75 pound goat? I have been thinking about that.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2011)

I use 1cc per 15-20#, depending on how "sick" they are....a cut would be 1cc per 20#....tetanus / listeriosis would be 1 per 15#


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 17, 2011)

Generally PenG's given twice a day, through an 18 or 20ga needle.  An 18 is better because it allows the bigger 'chunks' of med to flow through easily, instead of screening them out like smaller needles can, which means your dosages are more accurate.  But a 20ga will work if you're squeamish about poking your goat with what appears to be an angle-ground stovepipe.  

FWIW, I'd start her on it to be on the safe side..  I know a lot of folks don't like giving things *until* an animal gets sick on account of resistance and so forth, but we're talking about Penicillin here...quite possibly the most widely used antibiotic in the history of antibiotics.  Plus, I prefer to think about it in terms of being "an ounce of prevention..."


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 17, 2011)

I know you gave her a CD/T shot in January, but I'd give her a tetanus antitoxin just in case.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2011)

If you do the antitoxin, you'll have to follow up in 10 - 14 days w/ a toxoid again for long-term protection.


----------

